# VK | New Local Juice arrivals - December 2017



## Stroodlepuff (19/12/17)

We have added a few new juices to our local juice Catalog this month:

*First up is Drip Drops:*​

​Choc Chip Cookie


The warm right-of-the-oven golden crisp baked cookie with sweet gooey chocolate chunks.



Vanilla Cupcake


It’s not heavy, it’s not too sweet ,just like grandma’s homemade vanilla cupcakes.

A soft, freshly baked vanilla cupcake topped with a good helping of vanilla frosting.



Lemon Bar


A buttery shortbread crust, sweet, tangy lemon curd filling, topped with light powdery sugar sprinkles.



Paradise


A wave of ripe and juicy pineapple with sweet and tangy mango and hints of naartjie.

Get them here or at your closest Vape King store 


*Next up we have the much anticipated Racc city vapes!*





​Get them here or at your closest Vape King store 

*Next Up we have an awesome new line from Alchemist Flavours called Candy house:*


​
*Mint Pop* -

A sweet Minty lolly pop flavour

*Lemon Pop* - 

A sweet Lemon lolly pop flavour

*Kiwi Berry Pop -* 

A sweet tropical Kiwi with wild Berry lolly pop flavour

*Cherry Pop -*

A sweet Cherry lolly pop flavour

Get them here or at your closest Vape King store 

*Next up is Gringo and Panama from Wiener Vape Co
*​*

*
Panama - Pineapple and Watermelon on ice
*


*
Gringo - Prickly Pears and Figs on Ice

Get them here or at your closest Vape King store 

*And Finally an anticipated flavour by Vapour Mountain - Red Pill
*​*


*
Due to the amount of ongoing requests from many customers, we have decided to release the ORIGINAL XXX recipe under a separate label/branding... RED PILL. This is the recipe that contains trace amounts of diketones and the flavour profile is quite different to XXX. So XXX and RED PILL will stand as two separate juice offerings.

The profile of RED PILL is still mixed berries, litchi, elderflower and a dash of ice. The flavour however comes across sweeter and fuller with a slight jammyness, finished off by the refreshing ice. Initially we will release RED PILL only in 100ml. 

Get yours here or at your closest Vape King store

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (20/12/17)

Awesome @Stroodlepuff 
Wishing you guys all the best with the new juices!


----------

